# 29-year-old man killed in tree-cutting accident



## ScoutmasterRick (Oct 21, 2010)

> 29-year-old man killed in tree-cutting accident
> 
> By News Sentinel staff
> 
> ...



Knoxville News Sentinel Article


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 22, 2010)

RIP Gary, prayers to and for your family.


----------

